
House-GAN:Relational GANs for Graph-Constrained House Layout Generation - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/house-gan-relational-generative-adversarial-networks-for-graph-constrained-house-layout-generation-5283175a29a5
======
spyder
Another one with lot of cool illustrations:

[https://towardsdatascience.com/ai-
architecture-f9d78c6958e0](https://towardsdatascience.com/ai-
architecture-f9d78c6958e0)

------
yowlingcat
Very cool, thanks for the great find OP!! Does anyone know if there's a github
repo with a proof of concept I could play around with?

